# Ethnic Gnosticism



## JM (Jun 3, 2020)



Reactions: Like 3


----------



## retroGRAD3 (Jun 4, 2020)

Voddie also did another presentation called "Gay is not the new Black" which is very good. Although, I think it is behind a paywall.


----------



## JM (Jun 4, 2020)

Gay Is Not the New Black


Voddie Baucham tells us that there is no legal, logical, moral, biblical, or historical reason to support same-sex ‘marriage.’




www.thegospelcoalition.org

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## retroGRAD3 (Jun 4, 2020)

JM said:


> Gay Is Not the New Black
> 
> 
> Voddie Baucham tells us that there is no legal, logical, moral, biblical, or historical reason to support same-sex ‘marriage.’
> ...


This is related, but he actually did an in person presentation on this, at a collage as well. It looks like it's behind a paywall on the Fight Laugh Feast network though.


----------



## Chad Hutson (Jun 4, 2020)

The Gutless Coalition probably doesn't want to hear from Voddie now.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## retroGRAD3 (Jun 4, 2020)

Chad Hutson said:


> The Gutless Coalition probably doesn't want to hear from Voddie now.


When I saw the date of 2012, I said to myself, oh that makes sense. You are absolutely correct about today and TGC. It's a very sad state of affairs.


----------



## Taylor (Jun 4, 2020)

Chad Hutson said:


> The Gutless Coalition probably doesn't want to hear from Voddie now.



You're probably right. I was surprised to see that article on TGC.


----------



## RamistThomist (Jun 4, 2020)

Taylor Sexton said:


> You're probably right. I was surprised to see that article on TGC.



If the article is from 2012, then it might not be too surprising. The Gospel Corporation hadn't fully Marxised then.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

